# [SOLVED] Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB



## mabica (Oct 19, 2010)

Need help here...
can anyone tell me how to clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB? i already tried removing the battery (even for some hours) with all cables unplugged and it didnt work.

i need to reset my BIOS to its default settings...

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*

Removing the battery should have accomplished this.

Why are you trying to reset the BIOS defaults?

There should be a jumper below the SATA ports.

Move the jumper to the Configure position (pins 2-3)

Boot the PC then you should get the option to restore defaults.

Once this has been done remove power from the PC and change the 

jumper back to the default position (pins 1-2)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*

BEFORE using the jumper pins- UNPLUG the power cord to the PSU!
Touch a metal area of the case BEFORE you touch anything inside the case.
Mover the jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 for ten seconds - move the jumper back to pins 1 & 2.


----------



## mabica (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*



makinu1der2 said:


> Removing the battery should have accomplished this.
> 
> Why are you trying to reset the BIOS defaults?
> 
> ...


cause my first overclocking attempt went wrong!
after saving some settings i restarted the system and it entered in a loop boot. not POSTing

i did as u recommended and set the jumper to position 2-3, but still doesn't POST, althow his time it doesn't loop boot as fast as before. it stays ON for 3/4 mins then restart...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*

Does the PC boot into Maintenance Mode when jumpered to pins 2-3 ?

Post the specs of the PC.

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*

Try booting with the jumper pin removed to recover the Bios.


----------



## mabica (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*



makinu1der2 said:


> Does the PC boot into Maintenance Mode when jumpered to pins 2-3 ?
> 
> Post the specs of the PC.
> 
> MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage


Intel DH55HC
i5 650
8 GB DDR3 1333
GTX295
Cooler Master UCP 900W


----------



## mabica (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*



Tyree said:


> Try booting with the jumper pin removed to recover the Bios.


with no jumper still doesn't post and restarts after 4/5mins


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*

Remove all the RAM-clear the CMOS - insert one stick of RAM and try to boot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*

The Bios recovery(booting without the jumper) requires a .bio file on a thumb drive or CD > http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-023360.htm

But before trying that, what settings specifically did you change in the Bios originally?

Do you have access to a digital voltmeter, or another video card?


----------



## mabica (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*

After many different possible solutions tried, the prob was solved. i had to remove the mobo from the case, install a different cpu. then it was all (my old i5) back into the case (i had to remake all cabling  ) and PROBLEM SOLVED! not sure what was the problem though...

anyway thanks a lot to all yall


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Clear CMOS on intel DH55HC MB*

Glad you got it resolved.


----------

